# Does anyone have experience with Tretizen? Roaccutane from Zenlabs



## Branchos (Aug 26, 2013)

It looks really shady and I can barely find any info about the pharmaceutical company and the name.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.zenlabsindia.com/


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

These didn't do anything for me mate. Tried to clear up acne on a test cycle and these didn't touch it and i was taking three a day. Maybe they were really underdosed.


----------



## Branchos (Aug 26, 2013)

Mike90 said:


> These didn't do anything for me mate. Tried to clear up acne on a test cycle and these didn't touch it and i was taking three a day. Maybe they were really underdosed.


How long did you take it for?


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Branchos said:


> How long did you take it for?


About 6 weeks. Didn't have any sides associated with accutane, it didn't dry me out at all. Using 20mg per day now of pharma accutane from a friend who had loads left over to prevent acne on my cycle. That is working very well.


----------



## Branchos (Aug 26, 2013)

Mike90 said:


> About 6 weeks. Didn't have any sides associated with accutane, it didn't dry me out at all. Using 20mg per day now of pharma accutane from a friend who had loads left over to prevent acne on my cycle. That is working very well.


Okay thanks for warning me. Sounds like it's crap then since I heard real roaccutane clears up roid acne really fast.


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Branchos said:


> Okay thanks for warning me. Sounds like it's crap then since I heard real roaccutane clears up roid acne really fast.


No problem, yeh i was annoyed after spending quite a bit of money and still getting spots coming through. Probably just really underdosed and might have worked if i took about 10 a day


----------

